# france RIDEING on the coat tails of cal. cab



## jonnylou (Apr 12, 2007)

the best cabs in the world hands down are found in california!! i think a new day has dawn.:u :sb :gn


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

That's wonderful.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice review.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I think the cabinets from Cuba would give them a run for the money.... Damn embargo.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome to Club Stogie. At least you got this in the right forum.

You do realize that France, unlike California, does not typically produce wines made entirely with Cabernet Sauvignon. Your statement could just as easily have been: "Honduras produces the best Honduran puros." Bordeaux wines, for example, are more typically a combination of Merlot, Cab Franc, and Cabernet Sauvignon, plus a few others, like Petit Verdot, depending on the vintner. This delicate balance, so well achieved by the major appellations, might be beyond your palate. Please report back after you've tried some Chateau Margaux or something besides the B&G you bought at the grocery store.

A spelling lesson might not be a bad idea, either.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I think that he means that they use volvos in LA rather than the renaults used in Paris.o


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

taltos said:


> I think that he means that they use volvos in LA rather than the renaults used in Paris.o


:r

Maybe so. But if that's the case, then he's catching cabs in the wrong part of Paris. Almost every one I've ridden in has been a Mercedes.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

[No message]


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Check out his stripper thread in sports. Me thinks we have the start of a troll infestation.:2 o


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

croatan said:


> Welcome to Club Stogie. At least you got this in the right forum.
> 
> You do realize that France, unlike California, does not typically produce wines made entirely with Cabernet Sauvignon. Please report back after you've tried some Chateau Margaux or something besides the B&G you bought at the grocery store.
> 
> A spelling lesson might not be a bad idea, either.


:tpd:

Very few French wines (outside of Burgundy) are single varietal wines. The top wines from all the major player countries are great and are probably closer together than further apart in quality. No one is going to beat the 1st growths year after year, and small vineyards like DRC are just too incredible- I can't see Pinot Noir in North America that can compete with the best of Burgundy...

I am not knocking Californian wine, but a blanket statement like the original post is not fair or true.

Vive la republique!


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

When I first read the title I thought it said FACE RIDING. :r After that I had to look.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

kvm said:


> When I first read the title I thought it said FACE RIDING. :r After that I had to look.


If that had been the case, there would still be controversy. While I am not one to criticize face riding in any locale, I would have had to take issue not that American face riding might not be better given prevailing personal hygene in the States, but to restrict the statement to California would be open to debate. Alas, it is a moot point.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

After having had the pleasure of being stationed in South Carolina, I would take southern face riding far ahead of California face riding.:ss


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

croatan said:


> Welcome to Club Stogie. At least you got this in the right forum.
> 
> You do realize that France, unlike California, does not typically produce wines made entirely with Cabernet Sauvignon. Your statement could just as easily have been: "Honduras produces the best Honduran puros." Bordeaux wines, for example, are more typically a combination of Merlot, Cab Franc, and Cabernet Sauvignon, plus a few others, like Petit Verdot, depending on the vintner. This delicate balance, so well achieved by the major appellations, might be beyond your palate. Please report back after you've tried some Chateau Margaux or something besides the B&G you bought at the grocery store.
> 
> A spelling lesson might not be a bad idea, either.


PWNED!!!!


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Now I am no wino so I can't judge whose riding who or whos face - but does not the poster's picture look like K Fed (Kevin Federline). Are you indeed K Fed? This could mean big things for CS - celeb endorsements are huge. Next Mary-Kate and Ashley Olson in the coffee forum.

Just my :2 

Please continue.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

jonnylou said:


> i think a new day has dawn.


yes, new days usually do have dawn.
unless, i suppose, you are at the north pole...

what are some examples in your mind of the best cabs from california?


----------



## Swarth (Sep 29, 2006)

Next up... California Champagne vs. French Champagne!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Swarth said:


> Next up... California Champagne vs. French Champagne!


Yikes... Ruinart all the way...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Very few French wines (outside of Burgundy) are single varietal wines. The top wines from all the major player countries are great and are probably closer together than further apart in quality. No one is going to beat the 1st growths year after year, and small vineyards like DRC are just too incredible- I can't see Pinot Noir in North America that can compete with the best of Burgundy...
> 
> ...


Well back in 1976 when the French got a spanking by their own critics. I am sure they thought the same thing, but the funny thing about blind taste tests is that can uncommonly reveal the truth of quality. The French may make some nice wines, but the US can definitely hold it's own against the cheese eating surrender monkeys.

http://www.amazon.com/Judgment-Pari...8063325?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1177462478&sr=1-2

ATL


----------

